# First grow DNA Tangie and Tangerine Dream



## TangieDank (Dec 8, 2014)

So here is a set-up 

5 plants
4 Tangie from DNA Genetics and 1 Tangerine Dream from Barneys Farm

4x4 tent 
1000 watt mh/hps with air hood 
6" ex fan w/ 6" scrubber 
4" in fan
8 gal pots . promix w/ added worm castings 
using advanced nutrients Sensi Grow perfect ph on well water without softner ph is around 6.5

I have started to tie down / top most plants . strong plants so far but I did break a main steam this morning . had been broken for more then 24 hrs . I taped it together do you think it will knuckle over and heal? 

Any Help/ suggestions is welcome thanks YALLL 

View attachment 015 (2).jpg


View attachment 019.jpg


View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment k 009.jpg


View attachment k 010.jpg


View attachment k 006.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks like you're off to a good start!

That broken gal looks like she will heal just fine.

Thank you for sharing with us!:48:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks nice Bro . Can't wait to see the Tangie . Green mojo to your first grow


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks like the tape did not work .


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh no Mr Tangie killa . You got 6 I'm calling the Feds Bro lol . Keep us updated


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 9, 2014)

When should I switch over to flower? I am at day 30 of veg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 9, 2014)

Any signs of sex yet? or offset nodes?


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

edited sorry


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 9, 2014)

yeah 6.5 its a 9-10 weeker i think . didnt want  to get burnt buds


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 9, 2014)

Flip it on Sunday Bro. Look up your rates for power and set the light on for cheapest rate. Mine was 7 PM to 7 am.

You only got 5 so I'd think you want em nice and big


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 9, 2014)

so i made this screen to promote more growth . good idea? bad idea? . i dont want it to grow thrrough just under and around. 

View attachment 025.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 10, 2014)

TangieDank said:


> so i made this screen to promote more growth . good idea? bad idea? . i dont want it to grow thrrough just under and around.



That metal is going to heat up as it absorbs light.
I havent seen a screen used like that before. Whats the plan?


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 10, 2014)

ok yeah heat isnt good . thx


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Tangie, the reason people use a screen is for the plants to grow up through the screen, keeping the bottoms all trimmed up and clean for air movement.  

The plants need to have alternating nodes or they aren't mature enough to flip to flower. And then you need to watch closely for a male in the flowering room.  Myself, i like to sex the plant, then flip ro flower.

When i break a stem I use a bandaid and a little stake.  Green mojo to you.


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 10, 2014)

the babies are feminized seeds . should i still wait ? The plan is to max the yield.:tokie:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2014)

No, you don't have to wait. Do know, however some feminized seeds can hermi or be male so just keep your eyes on your plants. They will probably be fine.  What are you flowering under, what light? You will get stretch most likely but that is mostly a given.  Greenest of mojo for your grow.


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 10, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> No, you don't have to wait. Do know, however some feminized seeds can hermi or be male so just keep your eyes on your plants. They will probably be fine.  What are you flowering under, what light? You will get stretch most likely but that is mostly a given.  Greenest of mojo for your grow.




I will flower with a 1000w hps .


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 10, 2014)

your not gonna yield much if you flip them lil plants....  they def should veg another week or 2 IMO...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 10, 2014)

I also think they need to be bigger at least a week


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 13, 2014)

little update . some of them look a bit droopy. the tangerine dream leaves have a little brown in it. any suggestions? 

View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 001 (2).jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 14, 2014)

What are you using for a PH tester? I see some eagle clawing in the new growth that suggests your PH is off.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 14, 2014)

Couple of things i see.  Overfed\overwatered possibly, the overall drooping and lightening. The dark green veins on all of your leaves and the beginning of necrotic legions look like phosphorous problems. Also i dont see in the pic if you have any exhaust? What are your temps? High temps can lock out nutes just like high\low ph can.


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 14, 2014)

so i fed last night with full strength nutes . plants came out of droopy. also added drainage in bottom . temps are 78 and i have a 6" inline running full for exhaust . ph is about 6.5. . but i do use well water and i think its high in iron or something:angrywife: 

View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 14, 2014)

Should get some distilled water if you think your well waters whack Bro. I am on city water and I fill 5 Gal buckets with water and use air stones in it to bubble the water works well.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 15, 2014)

I would also suggest changing your water source, well water chemical levels can change. Other then that looks good.


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 15, 2014)

ya problem is i use about 10 gal of water every like 4-5 days . thats alot of $$. was thinking about a r/o system . but r/o has a ph of 0 no?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 15, 2014)

Can you get city water from a friend? If so do like stank does an use an air stone an let water sit uncovered for 24 hours


----------



## Lesso (Dec 16, 2014)

TangieDank said:


> ya problem is i use about 10 gal of water every like 4-5 days . thats alot of $$. was thinking about a r/o system . but r/o has a ph of 0 no?



Ro usually has a ph close to 7. Sometimes 6.5 depending on a few variables. The ppm are from 50 to 0.


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 16, 2014)

update . things are looking up :vap-Bong_smoker: 

View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking real Good Bro. When you flipping to 12/12?

Should grab some clones before you switch to flower


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 20, 2014)

going out to buy an r/o system today . flushed last night with distilled water. 
thinnking about flipping on x-mas  the one in the orange bucket has 18 heads :joint4: 

View attachment 014 (2).jpg


View attachment 008 (2).jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 20, 2014)

What RO system you gonna grab bro?
Glad your not gonna DIY it lol .


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 21, 2014)

flushed em with some distilled water and they loved it. buying an r/o system once i find one for my needs  . Will be switching to 12/12 on x-mas  . anything i need to know before i switching guys?? other then the obvious (flower nutes - 12/12 light) ....p.s check out this top . not sure if i topped it but it looks like it just split into 2  :grinch: 

View attachment 21 (1).jpg


View attachment 21.jpg


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

TangieDank said:


> .p.s check out this top . not sure if i topped it but it looks like it just split into 2  :grinch:




that does look wild!


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 27, 2014)

still in veg  

View attachment 12.27.14.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2014)

Looking Great. Now you got some size to switch to 12/12. Make sure you get into your tent with lights on outside to check for light leaks before you go 12/12 bro.
Green mojo
Can't wait to see that DNA flower


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 28, 2014)

looking great?  3 out of 5 look to have some kind of issue...  can you get close up shots of each plant?  IDK if your low on N or cal/mag or even ph... sorry but some of them leaves are not green and healthy looking IMO...


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 28, 2014)

yeah that was a water problem with me well. i just ordered a r/o system . should help it


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 28, 2014)

switched over to 12/12 . made a couple babies .:watchplant: 

View attachment 12.28.14.jpg


View attachment 12..28.14.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes for a first time grow in all new equipment new space etc I think they look good. JAAM you know what they say about oppions right?  Oh and using bad water

Got remember some of us are learning we aren't pros yet like most hear

L


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 29, 2014)

Im not saying they look bad....   3 outta 5 def look to have some issue... so why say they look great?  
I would not flip my plants looking that way so I brought it up...  im far from a pro and wasn't tryin to bash/insult the dude... just saying he got some issue to figure out...  I didn't read the whole thread just saw that last pic posted...  :48:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 29, 2014)

I said they look great cause I did read the whole thread. He seems to know his water is **** and plants are hurting from it. It's dude first grow so in my view they look great could they look Awesome sure but to me under these conditions they look great. 

I know your not bashing but just had a feeling you didn't read it


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 29, 2014)

All feedback is good feedback boys.  i did flush them with distilled water before i flipped . wanted to flip because I wasn't sure how far they would stretch in me wee tent.  rock on:headbang2:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 29, 2014)

GL  lets see that Tangie DANK.... :48:


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 30, 2014)

found this when removing my mh . looks like it might have been arching. did i not screw it in good enough? 

View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm no bulb expert but I'm gonna go with that's were it was sealed up at the factory


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

Let's see an update bro. How is the DNA going?


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 2, 2015)

ok so day 3 of flower and as I thought plants are prob too big for my 4x4 tent. stretch is real . 

Now should I trim the lower branches to allow more light ? alot of the undergrowth isnt getting much light and i am runnning out of room. :bump: 

View attachment jan 1 15.jpg


View attachment nut.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, really imo you should do all trimming before flipping but lots of people smarter then me say you have up to two weeks in flower to trim. If you wait longer the plant will put its energy into healing the wound rather then flower.
 So having said all that... Yes, clean out all the bottom stuff.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 2, 2015)

What would clearing out the bottom do rosebud ? You meanin lollipoping


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2015)

No, i don't mean lollipoping. I mean take out the bottom four or so branches and see what that looks like. Those little buds at the bottom we call popcorn will never be big buds so most people get rid of those. Check out a NorCalHal grow and see how he does it... I will look for it for you.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69313&page=2


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 2, 2015)

i have trimmed upto 6" from bottom. tonight i will trim a bit more and post some pics


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes TD you do not want pop corn nugs. Make that ****** grow huge colas


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 2, 2015)

so I cut a lot of leaves off to make room for light . not sure if you can see the difference from the last picture . 

View attachment jan 2.jpg


View attachment jan 2.2.jpg


View attachment 000.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2015)

That is hard to do huh, i remember my first time doing that. It helped me that in growing roses the saying is" no cut is the worst cut". So congratulations, you did great.  It will get easier to do. I still don't like it though.


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 4, 2015)

the clones dont look good no visable roots . i cut them dec 28 . are fem seeds hard to clone? 

View attachment jan 4.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Damn bro the clones. Is drying out? Mofo is crispy 
Wonder is a DWC cloner would be easier


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

It hasn't been that long.  It can take some stains 2-3 weeks to root.  If they are not dead, give them more time.  You generally see new growth before you see the roots coming from the bottom of the cube.  I have more problems with cubes holding too much water than them drying out.  Do you use a dome?  I live in an arid place and have to use a humidity dome for a bit.


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 5, 2015)

yeah i use a dome and take it off for like couple hrs a day and a heating mat


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

Following all MP guru directions except for the being patient part. 
How many you start with? How many are done for?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2015)

You need to walk away Renee, quit watching them. If you get one for two, that is awesome. Your making them nervous...let them do their thing.


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 6, 2015)

found 2 with roots last night .  no need to worry


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 6, 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 6, 2015)

:vap_bong__emoticon:these ladies have legs. almost all of them had tap root growing . 

View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2015)

Congrats.  Learning to clone is a valuable skill.  What are you going to do with all those babies?


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 7, 2015)

keep the best toss the rest i suppose


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 7, 2015)

Share the wealth Brother.
How is the biggins coming along? Any fruit


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 7, 2015)

day 9 of flower. all that is have read says that tangie stretches until week 5 . hope not i will run out of room... :icon_smile: check my new bobble-head gnome lol 

View attachment jan 7.jpg


View attachment jan 7 2.jpg


View attachment jan 7 3.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

Looking good bro positive vibes


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2015)

Great job...woohoo...you got babies and ladies...


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 12, 2015)

just wanted to post this plant boner that this girl got when she got the r/o water for the first time . all perky  :guitar:
13 days into flower 

View attachment 009.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

They look so happy bro
Positive vibes


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 21, 2015)

so little update . my pictures suck sorry . day 23 of flower . got a new growonix ex-200 r/o kit. i have also been trimming a lot of fan leaves to give light . i know alot of people say not to but i think it will also help with the stretching. happy so far but I wish I didn't veg so long i have no room :farm: 

View attachment 012.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## TangieDank (Jan 26, 2015)

4 weeks in . tangerine dream smells better then the tangie so far 

View attachment 1.26.15.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 26, 2015)

That's funny mang. Those are some BBW for sure. Looking good Bro . Loving the updates. I see why you say no room LMAO
Positive vibes


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Where all the love for a fellow MP. Grow log? Guys first grow lets spread green mojo positive vibes people


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 29, 2015)

really nice and healthy looking plants cant wait to see how it turns out! :48:


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 29, 2015)

Tangerine Dream, one of my favorites. Your dream girl is lookin` good. Making me green with envy. When I sprouted my last seed, it grow so much over night that it touched the light and got fried (wiping tears away) as I tell the story. Guess I will have to order more seeds. Later. Peace.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 29, 2015)

I got 1 TD going good yooper420. You should try Tangie from DNA


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 1, 2015)

yeah the tangerine dream smells soo good . shes a beast.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 7, 2015)

Let's see an update bro bet these girls are frosty now.


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 7, 2015)

little update almost at 6 weeks.ran advance nuts big bud ,bud candy and silica. been trimming fan leaves all thru :O . flushed at week 5 . smell is amazing 

View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking good brother!
Keep the up dates coming


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks to me like a big harvest ahead for some lucky peep. Good job, congrats.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 9, 2015)

really nice!! how do you keep the temps down? is the 6" fan outside the tent and blowing onto the light? And a 4" at the bottom exhausting?


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 9, 2015)

6" fan pushing thru inclosed light to exhaust  . 4 " to push fresh air into tent . both on fan speed controllers .  temps about 80 light on and 65 light off


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 9, 2015)

these are the winners out of 20 clones. plus 1 OG and 1 Rocca Berry added under 4 bulb t8 . been working on  mainlining / topping / supercropping to get even canopy . so far so good . 

View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 19, 2015)

we are at week 7 of the 9-10 weeker . The tangerine dream has gained some weight and falling over. Hooked her up with some bamboo . Gave her some half stregth nuts last night . big bud, cal-mag , sensi bloom and some pro-silicate. next week with start the flushing with r/o . I will continue to defoliate blocking leaves as I have my Whole grow . MP Where you at?? :bump:

:afroweed: 

View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 20, 2015)

Grow looks good bro.

Maybe if I start promoting terpanator or start swearing people will view and comment on your grow lol .
Did you tell them your 50 + lol


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Tangerine dreams and marmalade skies. Seems like I`ve heard this little ditty before, someplace, somewhere. Back to the subject at hand. Volunteer, expert tester of Tangerine Dreams here. One of my favs. Looking good, if I do say so myself.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yea I thought him well yooper420 lol. I can't wait to help Tangie harvest these monsters. We gonna be making some full melt tangie Hash. Can't wait


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 24, 2015)

little tangie shot week 8 side brancho . :tokie: 

View attachment 017.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice little jungle you have man, harvest should be nice.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tangie,
Stank says you`re an old fart. Come join us in "Curmudgeonland...Home of The Old Farts Club" in the Coffee Table section. We don`t bite, not hard any way, due to lack of teeth. 

PS,
Grow lookin` good. Experienced tester of Tangerine Dreams here.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice grow, frosty nugs....come joins us in OFC man.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 25, 2015)

TangieDank Your ugly and your mother dresses you funny and your plants are gonna DIE!

JK Bro

Plants are looking bomb can't wait for the trimming party just hope you don't make me do it naked again ;( .
You gonna do a comparison of advanced versus green planet on you next Tangie run?


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 25, 2015)

Tangie,
Now don`t be taking that from that young fart. Say the word and all of your old fart clubbers will join you. Don`t know what we`re gonna do, but we`ll smoke a couple and figure something out. He, he, he. Devious old minds at work.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 25, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> Tangie,
> Now don`t be taking that from that young fart. Say the word and all of your old fart clubbers will join you. Don`t know what we`re gonna do, but we`ll smoke a couple and figure something out. He, he, he. Devious old minds at work.



I'm with yoop on this one. :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 26, 2015)

So where are all the other old dudes yooper?

I tryed Tangie stired the pot no more ppl posted lol.
Your flowers still look bomb bro


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Stir, stir, stir, don`t matter, Tangie still got some bomb buds there and lots of `em too. Drool, drool, drool.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sure hope so he vegged for 2 months lol . He asked at 5 weeks at MP was told to keep vegging now he has monsters lmfao . Good ole internet advise.

Yooper trying to get tangie to come to mich cup but he is crying cause he isn't medical told him doesn't matter even says so on the website for the cup


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 26, 2015)

You`re right on one point. You do not need a card to attend the Cup, but you need a card to get into the "medicating area". The medicating area was where all the venders, 90% any way, and the "dabs" were. No card, you get to set in the bleachers and watch all of the happenings. The Cup was held at a 1/2 mile asphalt race track. Sounds funky, but actually, I thought worked out real good. Think HT did too, as it`s gonna be there again this summer.

PS,
Only one price for tickets.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 26, 2015)

Huh? 
So it's not like " smoking section" then all the venders etc? So if your non medical and a breeder is in the medical section no dice if your not medical?

Tickets should be on sale soon I'd think it's march now cups in August


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 26, 2015)

if I go it will be for beans. denver sounds like a better time if every1 can medicate


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Checked on HT site, tickets not on sale yet. They have a Cup in June and one in July, with no tickets on sale yet. I get emails from HT every week, am staying on top of it so I can get my motel room I want. 
The Cup was held at a race track. After entering the grounds, there was another line to get your "bracelet" to enter the "medicating area". The seminars and about 10% of the venders were here. Medicating area was through a small gate, in the bleachers, which led into the race track and infield area. This is where most of the vendors and the dabs are. The description on the ticket site was misleading last year as it made it sound like the medicating area was a small offshoot from the main area...wrong. The medicating area was where all the fun was to be had.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yooper your da breast titty we got! Bro


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks like the Tangerine Dream is starting to turn purple at DAY 60. my night temps are around 59-64F . HOW CAN I GET MORE PURPLE?? :bolt::bolt::bolt: 

View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 1, 2015)

The cooler temps are probably the cause of the purpling. IMO.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 1, 2015)

whats that debris on your bamboo stick that's getting on your pretty bud???


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 2, 2015)

not sure . they are brand new bamboo. will check it out


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 2, 2015)

Let's see I shot of all these monsters.
You must be close to flushing these girls .


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 2, 2015)

in flush. top 9 week tangie teaser...trichs are cloudy

bottom 9 week tangerine dream 

View attachment 018.jpg


View attachment 014.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking good Tangiedank, excellent job.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 3, 2015)

Chop, chop, chop. Lookin` great.


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 3, 2015)

gonna wait her oout until some amberr


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like Snow Capped Mountain's.  Niceeee


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 5, 2015)

When is the chop date Tangie man?


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 6, 2015)

Gotta be chop time by now.


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 7, 2015)

:watchplant::yeahthat:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 7, 2015)

:holysheep::icon_smile: Looks great, nice job.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 7, 2015)

Tangerine Dreamin` on this Saturday morn. Is she hanging yet ?  She`s got her sparkling finery on. Sure looks good. Congrats, you done a great job. 

PS,
Expert TD tester here.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 7, 2015)

I bought new snipes just for this special event. Hope Tangie dank finds his camera for the harvest.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 8, 2015)

Damn 5 hours of Trimming Today with Tangie Dank.

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425862605.120988.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425862635.814748.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425862656.273325.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats again on your harvest. Looks to be a great job.


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 8, 2015)

top is tangerine dream and bottom is tangie. thanks MP #1 #dropseedsnotbombs :vap-Bong_smoker: 

View attachment IMG_4686.jpg


View attachment IMG_4720.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 9, 2015)

Two very nice cola`s, pretty too.


----------

